# Love is in the air! GBAtemp February 2014 raffle!



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 8, 2014)

​Hello lovebirds! It's February, love is in the air, and everyone is hoping for some hot, steamy, passionate...video gaming. What? What are you looking at me like that for? What did you think I was going to say? Anyway, when was the last time you bought toys for any of your darling game consoles, hmm? That's what I thought. Shame on you.​[prebreak]Continue reading...[/prebreak]
Well, this month we have up for grabs a $100 gift certificate to Eachmall! Yes, much gaming toys to be had over there, hmmm? And what exactly do you need to do to win? Just tell me one thing, lover. *W**hen you snuggle up to that game controller, what game has been keeping you company lately? What is your current favorite video game love?* An answer will be chosen via random.org, and the winner will be posted right here, in the OP.


This event has been sponsored by Eachmall!​

​ 
*Rules*

1. One entry per person per IP address.
2. Only post once in this thread. If you post more than once, you'll be disqualified from the drawing. If you're blatantly doing it or trying to be sneaky, you'll be blacklisted from all further GBAtemp events.
3. Any questions about the raffle should be directed to my PM box. I likely won't read this thread until the contest is nearly over.
4. Have fun!
5. All entries must be submitted to this thread by *Friday, February 28th 11:59PM
**The contest is over and the winner has been chosen! Congratulations **HokageNaruto! You have won this month's competition! PM me with your email address and I'll pass it on to Eachmall! *


----------



## Fluto (Feb 8, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker and The Kingdom Hearts franchise are close to my heart.
Oh and flappy bird ... Its an addiction.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 8, 2014)

Saints Row The Third (Just Beaten the 2nd one last night) plus this is the only game that allows you to walk around nude with out anyone giving a dang (unless you start streaking) also PS3 is my lover!!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 8, 2014)

My current love is Starbound, though we're still pretty early in the relationship


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 8, 2014)

Lately, I've been sharing my bed with Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII (never played it before), Elder Scrolls Online, and Batman: Arkham Origins. We're strictly friends, of course. I was in a video game relationship for a while... but WoW and I are taking a mutual reprieve. So right now I'm trying to find a video game to fill the whole in my life. Hearthstone has been trying its darnedest, but whenever I play her, I always think about my previous lover... and that's not healthy...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 8, 2014)

An oldie has been keeping me company.
Hamtaro Ham ham Heartbreak for GBA.
I do however cheat on me GBA with me PSP, playing Death Jr 2.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine is Project Diva F. Really fun rhythm game, I've been pretty obsessed with it lately.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been between GTA5 (still), Dead Space, and Minecraft (again).

Raffle it to me, baby!


----------



## Crusylicious (Feb 8, 2014)

Neverwinter Nights 2. I keep coming back to this game, it has stolen my heart. I stuck with the first one until this one was patched to being playable though, but since then it keeps pulling me back.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been playing a lot of Fire Emblem: Awakening lately, any chance I get, even playing it on my bed and actually falling asleep while the game was running on several occasions. I don't know how to explain it other than, I just love it


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 8, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds


Spoiler



Hero Mode


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 8, 2014)

Even more Ace Attorney lately


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Snipe Elite Nazi Zombie Army 2. I played the original a while back and grabbed the second one. Quite a good time killer.

My current favourite game?
Hmm, Bioshock Infinite. Enjoyed every single minute of that game.
Also, Minecraft and Euro Truck Simulator 2. I'm hooked on those two.
Somehow I doubt that I'll ever get bored of Minecraft...


----------



## Vengenceonu (Feb 8, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time.

I never played it as a kid and the only zelda I ever played was twilight princess so I came in with low expectations due to the graphics not being as "real" as the twilight world. Boy was I wrong. This game alone makes me want to play every Zelda that has ever come out (Yes even Zelda II: The Adventure of Link which i here was shit). Makes me wonder on all the other good games i missed out as a kid...


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 8, 2014)

Last year Shenmue 2 was all I played during my free time.
I haven't had any time to sit and play during this year so far.


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 8, 2014)

I have two actually, one which I've known since I was 7, and one that 'helped' me when I was very sick.

I've been playing Pokemon since Gold & Silver (at age 7!) and have been a fan ever since. Every time a new game gets released I get hyped so badly, that even though I'm pretty 'shy', I want to talk to everyone about it (even though people say that it's childish at my age).

The other serie is Disgaea. I almost never get sick, but when I do, it's really bad. I usually am sick for 2-3 whole weeks, paired with throwing up, very high fever, and all that sort of stuff. So when I was very sick once, my dad came home and brought me a new DS game, one I never heard of. That was Disgaea DS. I don't really like games like Fire Emblem, so I had mixed feelings when I got it. However, since I started playing it, I absolutely loved it. The characters, the story, the humor (which still makes me laugh every time), just about everything was great. Since then I bought every Disgaea game I could find, and it's great that Sony has released all of the PSP Disgaea's on the PSN, so I could play them on my PSVita, since I never had a PSP.

And maybe one last game, Cytus. It's my favorite game on my phone. I love music/rhythm games, but this one is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Final Force (Feb 8, 2014)

Lately, I have been attempting to Platinum God The Binding of Isaac, which is unbelievably tough to do, so it has taken up most of my time just to get where I am today. My favorite video game? It would definitely be Kingdom Hearts II, I can not wait for it's HD release in 2.5 remix!


----------



## Newoo (Feb 8, 2014)

Battlefield 4 for PS4


----------



## dragonmaster (Feb 8, 2014)

well for me it is 3ds japan game  dragon quest monster terrys wonderland, i dont know a thing of the language and i search the net most of the time to faqs as it is an rpg with breeding systems etc


----------



## Oshae93 (Feb 8, 2014)

Been having a threesome with pokemon X and pokemon black2. Seeing One Piece Pirate Warriors 2 on the side.


----------



## Rob Blou (Feb 8, 2014)

Bravely Default!!!


----------



## bowser (Feb 8, 2014)

Currently playing Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney on my DSi XL. First time playing this series and I love it!

But my current favorite video game is Pikmin 3.


----------



## Adeka (Feb 8, 2014)

Gotta love my Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Feb 8, 2014)

Bravely default for the 3ds. A small diamond!


----------



## Parasite X (Feb 8, 2014)

My current love is Super Mario 3D World I love playing it on my gamepad it often complains because i'm at work all the time but I often cheat with Metroid fusion. [^^]


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 8, 2014)

No real love currently , but i been fukkin a Flappy Bird every now n then.


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine would be fantasy life link!, pokemon and digimon monster rancher games have been a major party of my childhood so they are the closest to my rainbow kitty heart


----------



## tmoney153 (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't go 1 day without playing at least 1 game of NBA 2K14


----------



## RiPPn (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been playing through the Tales series, finishes Vesperia and now midway through Abyss.  Tales games are by far my favorite and defo have a place in my heart.


----------



## razielleonhart (Feb 8, 2014)

Fallout New Vegas loaded down with mods


----------



## stae1234 (Feb 8, 2014)

kiiiiiiiiiiiingdom Heaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarts have been with me for a long time.
Current games? Kinda into visnovs.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 8, 2014)

playing Final Fantasy 7 for the first time ever in awesome bootleg modded HD. Oh and right now it's Mass Effect, one of my close friends is obsessed with it so I finally decided to play it and see why he loves it so much.


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Feb 8, 2014)

Anno 1701 for DS. I love it.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm currently really enjoying going back through Kingdom Hearts, as part of HD 1.5 Remix. It's one of my favourite games


----------



## porshionXmato (Feb 8, 2014)

Still Tales of Vesperia - it's the best in the series in my opinion. Love absolutely everything about it.


----------



## Estarb (Feb 8, 2014)

Always Final Fantasy IX, 

yeah b*tch


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mystical Ninja Staring Goeman 2 on the n64


----------



## infinete (Feb 8, 2014)

Bravely Default and Fire Emblem Awakening, although both are very demanding of my time.


----------



## ohsoroso (Feb 8, 2014)

Well i'm pretty much on Pokemon 24/7 but currently i'm re-completing the Megaman Starforce series it's a guilty pleasure of mine, I have no clue what makes me like it so much lol.


----------



## mr allen (Feb 8, 2014)

My current lover is Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. Even after 10 months our relationship hasn't gone stale.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't Starve. Just bought it yesterday.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 8, 2014)

Definitely Minecraft.


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 8, 2014)

Currently in love with Bravely Default


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 8, 2014)

Bravely Default and Bioshock Infinite :3


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2014)

my favorite games are kingdom hearts <3


----------



## WoJjTeK (Feb 8, 2014)

Whole Resident Evil series. I fell in love with those games about a month ago and I'm planning to spend this february with hot Claire Redfield and Jill Valentine.


----------



## cloud123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Beyond two souls, going through Jodie Holmes story as she grows up is just heartbreaking, seeing all the tribulations she has to go through, and she looks like Ellen page <333


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am currently playing with Rune Factory 4 and Code of Princess after getting the game recently. I have to say both games are very time demanding. I plan to get Bravely Default when my local game stores have more in stock. I need to spice up my game life.


----------



## Shorkio (Feb 8, 2014)

Skyrim. Been playing it for a month and I really like how you can explore so wide ares.


----------



## vassildador (Feb 8, 2014)

Phew, that's a tough one  the last game I fell in love with and recently finished was Terranigma on the SNES. I got really lucky finding an original snes in great shape with lots of games which was being sold for a ridiculously low amount of money 

Currently I'm playing through my ambassador copy of Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones as I never played a FE game before and didn't want to start Awakening before finishing some older ones


----------



## Shinintendo (Feb 8, 2014)

currently I'm playing phoenix wright dual destinies and valkyria chronicles.
both are top of their genre games


----------



## kublai (Feb 8, 2014)

Mario and Luigi Dream team


----------



## Jayro (Feb 8, 2014)

The original 1993 release of* The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening* for original Gameboy.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 8, 2014)

I picked up X again after Pokébank dropped. Ditto has been busy running Valentine's day specials while I plan on snuggling up to the Bravely Default CE I picked up today.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been playing Warframe loads on my PS4. It has a daily login bonus ensuring I play at least a level a day.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Borderlands 2. Favourite video games still has to be the max payne series.


----------



## N3XU5 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ive been playing Minecraft on pc and Chaos Rings 2 for android ( Super story )


----------



## realreality (Feb 8, 2014)

I've currently been playing Mario Kart 7.


----------



## user64 (Feb 8, 2014)

Been playing Persona 3 FES recently. Didn't know what to expect having never played a Persona game before, but now I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Sinistral89 (Feb 8, 2014)

Persona 4 Golden on my Vita. I can just stay in bed and play one of the best games ever


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 8, 2014)

I love my chocolate too.


----------



## cearp (Feb 8, 2014)

phantasy star online 2, very happy


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 8, 2014)

Postal 2.


----------



## ilman (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh boy, what game should I choose? I bet my avatar has no relation with that game...oh wait.
The World Ends with You is my passionate love, since Square made it near perfect - fun combat, great story, nice graphics and insane replayability(getting all the upgrades+all the items+all pins at max level took me more than 250 hours of play). I'm still angry there's no port of Solo Remix for Android.
Danganronpa gets quite a lot of love from me, as well, since it's like a mix between Ace Attorney and Virtue's Last Reward...but with the best story I have ever seen in a video game.
Other than that, well, I guess Osu! and Flappy Bird, but those are more like manias than true love.


----------



## BMinkie (Feb 8, 2014)

Call Of Duty Ghosts its my guilty pleasure!


----------



## netnerd (Feb 8, 2014)

Lately, it's been a bit of Project Mirai 2, but also some Project DIVA Extend. I'm just really enjoying the gameplay (and music) offered. Something a bit different to the usual for me. Also, I don't know why, but PSP emulation in HD just seems too cool.
Other than those two, just whatever. I haven't really been doing a lot of gaming lately.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been living my life with Final Fantasy XIII-2 after 100%'ing the original XIII, also the ESO beta and FF type-0
Yeah, i'm kind of a player


----------



## gix222 (Feb 8, 2014)

laytons mirracle mask!


----------



## aiat_gamer (Feb 8, 2014)

I hate to admit it, but I am playing hearthstone most of the time these days...


----------



## Par39 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine is a currently unreleased game, The Last Tinker: City of Colors. I got the Steam code for it from a friend of mine so I can play it and give him feedback about it. From released games, it was Dragon Quest 8 before it got replaced by The Last Tinker.

And Pokemon X during breaks at school.


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Feb 8, 2014)

s4 league online.... D:
well thats the only online game i play on pc...
as for consoles... pretty much harvest moon games and smt games... D:
GG...


----------



## FireSeel (Feb 8, 2014)

Persona 3 (still)​


----------



## signz (Feb 8, 2014)

At the moment it's Pokemon X again (started a new game after Bank came out and stuff). Previously I've played Virtue's Last Reward, really awesome game, I was quite sad when I finished it completely.


----------



## drinnian (Feb 8, 2014)

Currently I'm playing Tales of Xillia, Kingdom hearts final mix 1.5 and Final Fantasy XIV: a realm reborn, but my true love in games are Secret of Mana (the game that got me hooked on RPG's), the Fire Emblem series and Dark Souls (I love how unforgiving they can be). 
Hmm.. I guess I'm not a monogamous gamer.


----------



## Akira (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been playing Retro games and a MOBA this past few months and still up to present. Well its, Shining Force(for Genesis - in the office  ), Dragon Warriors (GBC) & Heroes of Newerth.


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts and Persona.

Can't resist a game where you shoot yourself in the face.


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2014)

Broken Age part 1 is out but I don't want to play it until the second part is released so I'm on a Lucas Arts adventure game binge. I'm currently playing Sam&Max Hit The Road.


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 8, 2014)

I haven't had much time for gaming, but for the past 39 days, I've had _Bravely Default_ permanently running on my 3DS in sleep mode, just opening it and playing when I can.  It's a great game.


----------



## Levente (Feb 8, 2014)

Pokémon Stadium 2 on my old n64!


----------



## Narayan (Feb 8, 2014)

No matter how many games pass by, and how many times I get mad, or leave this game, I still come back to Dota 2. 
Dota 2, forever and ever.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Feb 8, 2014)

After almost a year off, I'm back to Starcraft II.


----------



## LolGuyX (Feb 8, 2014)

Super Smash Bros Brawl. I started playing this again after a little tournament with my friends.
Can't wait for the new game on the 3ds/wiiu .


----------



## krzz (Feb 8, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda on NES


----------



## rharesh (Feb 8, 2014)

Unchartered 3 is keeping me awake for nights.. I love that series... and the current video game i love is Nintendo 3ds's donkey kong


----------



## ßleck (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been trying out The Last of Us, mostly. Not sure yet if it deserves more love.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmm, most recently I've been playing Duels of the Planeswalkers 2014 since I got a Kindle Fire HD and I've been in a Magic mood lately.

Also it has Chandra. What a waifu.


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 8, 2014)

This 'Dirty owd mon' is back with an old flame at the moment: Super Mario Kart! Sure she's got quick a bit wrinkly in her old age (though not quite smelling of piss just yet..), and whilst I have traded her in for newer models (got my eye on a very pretty one with a figure 8, and shall make my move in about 3 months time!) there's just something about this old dog that keeps me coming back  - you can still get a good tune from an old flute after all, and this one still gives a good ride!


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 8, 2014)

Dragon's Crown because I love the the old school brawler style of that game.


----------



## XiTaU (Feb 8, 2014)

vice project doom for the nes is my love affair for this week the mixture of genres and just overall great gameplay makes me think the nes was even more ahead of its time.


----------



## nerd1 (Feb 8, 2014)

i'm reliving my youth and revisiting the super mario bros... currently playing it on a 3ds xl


----------



## iceypathx (Feb 8, 2014)

Lately I Have been playing with Battlefield 4 on my PS4 and it has been keeping me company.Right now, I am loving it


----------



## Elfish (Feb 8, 2014)

*What is your current favorite video game love?*

world of tanks ALL on my computer.
beside that random wii games


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 8, 2014)

hmm well I've been playing alot of different titles lately, Just finished a playthrough of Burnout 3 for the Ps2 and currently started my very first playthrough of Mario Sunshine


----------



## Qtear (Feb 8, 2014)

Summon night: swordcraft story, can't get enough of her


----------



## manlego (Feb 8, 2014)

I got back to Mario Kart 7, getting three stars in everything isnt that easy i must say.


----------



## pbsds (Feb 8, 2014)

I got myself a PS3 just a week ago. I know, i'm late to the party. Been stuck on the Wii(U) and handhelds until now. I've been loving GTA5 for the past week, playing it every day. The credits are actually running as i type this. I now plan to move on over to Ni no Kuni and MGS4, and i also ordered myself Ar Tonelico Qoga, cause I'm loving me some hymnos music!


----------



## ryuga93 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kingdom hearts!!!Now collecting trophies and trying to get 100% completion for all the series while waiting for kingdom hearts 3!


----------



## Youkai (Feb 8, 2014)

currently I am replaying Kingdoms of Amalur™ Reckoning which sadly was not only underrated but didn't sell enogh for a second attempt or more dlc as well


----------



## logon (Feb 8, 2014)

Currently I've been enjoying a game called osu which is out on *PC* and *Android* and originated from the *ds* version
If you are a pc gamer I would definately recommend it. It is a fun rhythm game that involves both the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 8, 2014)

Right now, it's a whole lot of Battlefield 4 and PSO2.


----------



## jakrodriguez (Feb 8, 2014)

I'v been playing Super Robot Wars Z2 Sasai hen, although I plan on moving to SRWZ3 when that comes out.


----------



## Roamin64 (Feb 8, 2014)

A lot of my love is shared with my phone in the past year. Final Fantasy VI for Android (Yes , i do like the new sprites, deal with it!) Spent the last 48h50 minutes of gaming cleaning the game from A to Z , just need to finish up some RAGEs. (Den and Shrine cleaned)  Also, last night I cheated on FF6 to return to an older lover, Castle Crashers , but this time on pc instead of XBLA.  It will be casual love until Watch Dogs comes out.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 8, 2014)

right now, a mix between the 3ds Resident Evil games and some Advance Wars. I always keep starting those games whenever I should be going to bed


----------



## WarMachine77 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing Transformed for the PC. Always a lot of fun with a few friends, and Mario Kart has nothing on it.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Feb 8, 2014)

i used to play Harvest moon all the time and still do when i have some time off from work.
the SNES and N64 are my favorites


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 8, 2014)

SMT Devil Survivor, love how its easy in the beginning and once u progress it starts to be hard.
Once i beat it i'm changing to DS2.


----------



## naxil (Feb 8, 2014)

my current love is: darksoul


----------



## sedatbjk (Feb 8, 2014)

i'm playing Roller Coaster Tycoon (the first one with expansions) again. i play it every 2-3 years.


----------



## jacobas92 (Feb 8, 2014)

Smash TV. Who couldn't love this game?


----------



## nick22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Still playing new super mario bros 2; but I admit, I play less than I used to...  unfortunately.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Feb 8, 2014)

super smash bros brawl
Love all the versions but I think this the most.


----------



## Silverthorn (Feb 8, 2014)

Currently playing Bit.Trip Runner and The Witcher 2. They're so awesome!


----------



## link6155 (Feb 8, 2014)

Currently playing Pokémon X and VVVVVV 

Good luck to all that enters!


----------



## mrtimotei (Feb 8, 2014)

I've spent the past month trying to get everything in Kingdom Hearts 1 HD on PS3. I love the series with a passion!
Although, right now, it's the only thing that's comforting me since I lost my save data for the original game on PS2... :'(


----------



## sevenstitch (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm torn between two lovers as of late; Dead Island on my 360 and Super House of Dead Ninjas on Steam

New(ish) and Old School charm both vying for my adulation, oh the choices


----------



## g9672001 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just started on the Mass Effect Trilogy, I love it! Countless hours being inserted into that game and I still have a long way to go.  

The Final Fantasy series have always been my favorite video games. Their RPG system and drawing style just keeps me entertained for hours.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 8, 2014)

Golden Sun, and Golden Sun: The Lost Age of Backtracking. Might just do a hard mode run after this.


----------



## boomario (Feb 8, 2014)

Luigi's mansion is at top 5 best gamecube games i played so far and currently i'm doing the Hidden mansion mode in the European version


----------



## james50a (Feb 8, 2014)

Minecraft for years now.


----------



## Arras (Feb 8, 2014)

Still playing osu!. I do feel sorry for my poor keyboard though.


Spoiler











and that's just the first part of today.


----------



## appleburger (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm a Battlefield 4 addict.  It's bad.


----------



## jamsplodge (Feb 8, 2014)

The game I have finished most recently is Beyond: Two Souls I wish I had an Aiden(ette) that would be cool


----------



## Evil Pooh (Feb 8, 2014)

working on finally finishing Assassin's Creed 4


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 8, 2014)

At the moment I'm hooked on Mario & Luigi Dream Team Bros. Awesome game, awesome soundtrack.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been playing through Guided Fate Paradox lately.


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Feb 8, 2014)

Pokemon Y, FTW!


----------



## angela18 (Feb 8, 2014)

Finishing Secret of Mana SNES for the 6th time!


----------



## Isaiahplayspokem (Feb 8, 2014)

Melee because bat dropping


----------



## zero2exe (Feb 8, 2014)

As for myself the games sitting right next to me at night have been Pokemon Crystal and the Bravely Default Demo (which hopefully will become the full version lol).


----------



## YayMii (Feb 8, 2014)

> *What is your current favorite video game love?*


 
I met osu! back in 2009, but we haven't really seen each other until 2012. But I've been hooked ever since.

I've also taken a liking to Pokemon Y, but that's only who I choose to be with when I'm with my friends.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh! ...TLoZ - Majora's Mask..   ..it's being super fun to replay it on my Wii and figure out how to complete the Bombers' Notebook again (I forgot how to complete most of those sidequests heh)


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Feb 8, 2014)

Pokemon X! When I play that thing, I'm on it for hours.


----------



## chicodiesel (Feb 8, 2014)

Super Mario RPG - Legend of the Seven Stars


----------



## Daidude (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been playing Nino No Kuni non-stop recently for the first time. It's such a beautiful huge game and it will be so sad when it ends. :'(


----------



## windwakr (Feb 8, 2014)

Skyward Sword. Trying to finally play through it. It's been collecting dust on my shelf for the past two years.


----------



## goober (Feb 8, 2014)

A Link Between Worlds but honestly it has only reinforced my love from a former lover, A Link to the Past. At least with A Link to the Past I was left fully satisfied.

A Link Between Worlds is just the biggest tease and not very satisfying. Only concerned with their own pleasure. I'm playing Hero mode right now because the first time around wasn't enough and I suspect I'll still want more A Link to the Past and will probably pull out my SNES to get the genuine love I sorely need.


----------



## JPhantom (Feb 8, 2014)

Legend of Zelda a link between worlds and Dawn of the Dragons


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Feb 8, 2014)

Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies and Pokemon Y at the same time. Hope I don't get caught...


----------



## garbanzox (Feb 8, 2014)

Samurai Pizza Cats for NES has been keeping a smile on my face during the cold snowy weather we've been enduring lately.


----------



## Clarky (Feb 8, 2014)

Retro City Rampage  DX is my love right now,  brilliant love letter to an age gone past and fun as the circus


----------



## Kayot (Feb 8, 2014)

Minecraft 1.7.4(PC), though I'm shifting to EQ2 to help breakup the excessive farming and digging. It gets really boring after a while.


----------



## Aeter (Feb 8, 2014)

Radiant Historia for DS. A DS must play.


----------



## tofast4u (Feb 8, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto V for the PS3, I've been playing online with this game with my friends and I really can't put it down.  Its an amazing game.  My current favorite video game is probably Phoenix Wright Dual-Destinies though.


----------



## badbob001 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm currently courting Zelda (Ocarina of Time), but I hardly see her. Instead, I'm hanging out with this dude in a skirt and he's not much of a talker. And don't get me started on the night-light that constantly follows him around.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Feb 8, 2014)

Team Fortress 2 has won the Dark Knight's heart for now, but SimCity is pretty close.


----------



## Missing Number (Feb 8, 2014)

Whenever I travel from near to far, my companion on the road is Pixel Dungeon by Watabou on my phone


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 8, 2014)

Bravely Default


----------



## Wesleym (Feb 8, 2014)

Currently Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies, although I don't like it as much as the previous installments. I just don't dig the Apollo or Athena characters. Only done the first 2 cases, so I hope the others are more Phoenix-centered.

And Picross DS, completed it a few years back but just reset it last month and started playing again. Really love it. Should try Picross 3D when I'm doing with this one.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Playing Need for Speed: Most Wanted again recently and I still hate Needle Point.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 8, 2014)

Game title: Pokemon X and Y.
Reason: Lately, my girlfriend got into Pokemon as well. We battle each other and play it together ALL the times  The way she pronounces some of the pokemon names is soooo darn cute ! She finds it super cute how some of the pokemons look and how they fight and faint . I am so glad she doesnt judge me for playing Pokemon. We into this together


----------



## Forstride (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been playing a lot of WarioWare.  Mainly Touched and Smooth Moves, but it's been a lot of fun to go back to those games and just have fun.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 8, 2014)

If you can consider a phone to be a controller, then it's Puzzle and Dragons for me.

The more time I invest in it, the less I want to stop. Must not let all my hard work go to waste ;A; Even if I've been Gungtrolled ever so often. Always at the mercy of RNG. Having quite a few friends who play just as much if not more makes quitting even harder.


----------



## The Minecrafter (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been playing Metal Gear Rising:Revengance lately, and also switching between Pokemon X and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## alligatormanx (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh starbound, and pokemon x have been getting me through my master's program.


----------



## RalphUp (Feb 8, 2014)

Im still loving Grid 2 on PC/PS3 and 360!


----------



## Vahik (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto Shippuden Storm 3 and GTA 5


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 8, 2014)

Guild Wars 2 is my current video game love.


----------



## Kishnabe (Feb 8, 2014)

Right now Borderlands 2, Ni No Kuni, Rune Factory 3, and Persona 4 Golden have interchangly kept me up.  My favorite game of all time is Chrono Trigger.....I could not believe how my favorite two(three if there was Horror) genres of Sci-Fi and JRPG could mix so well that time.

Thanks for the Giveaway.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Feb 8, 2014)

Playing good ol' Digimon World 2.


----------



## linuxGuru (Feb 8, 2014)

My current love is Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine's been New Super Mario Bros Wii.
I've been collecting up all the star coins and making an occasional attempt at beating Bowser (even though I just can't quite get it right, it seems)
The game's multiplayer is also a great help keeping my kids busy while I play and also acting as Horcrux for me,  allowing me to revive without losing my progress in the level (minus the slight inconvenience keeping THEM alive and having to work around the slight chaos they create  )


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 8, 2014)

Right now I am loving me some World of Tanks!!!! 

But I am dreaming of a new Zelda...


----------



## thhorde (Feb 8, 2014)

Recently, my girlfriend convinced me to buy Bioshock Infinite, and since then, it is all I have been playing. I have beaten it on normal mode, and am currently working on hard mode. Not sure if I'll try 1999 mode though (or whatever it's called, I feel like I got the name wrong), as it seems pretty hard, and she told me not to anyways so..


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 8, 2014)

Skies of Arcadia Legends for GameCube :3 Playing it beside my boyfriend who has never played it before, but can't find the interest to play it himself.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm loving Gundam Extreme Versus Full Boost and it's drastically improved mechanics and arcade mode.  I especially like the Battleship rush along with the Boss Rush modes and in co-op things take a turn for the amazing.  Oh and I get Operators and custom HUD now so I can play it exactly like I was in the arcades in Tokyo, the truest arcade experience at home I've experienced in almost 2 decades.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 8, 2014)

My 3DS has been getting lots of love from me lately. Recently snagged MH3U and SMT IV on sale. They're getting a lot of love too.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 8, 2014)

Poke'mon Y,Y? cause new game mechanics awesome storyline and of course Mega Pokemon


----------



## Destinykid (Feb 8, 2014)

Pokemon Y, shiny fishing


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 8, 2014)

Lately I'm enjoying Fire Emblem 6. Huzzah for new, more accurate fan translations!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2014)

Lately, It's been Persona 4 that has my heart. It's presentation is flawless, the characters are like-able, the story is interesting,it's actually challenging but not impossible, and it tackles many topics that a lot of people can identify with. This game is the truth. One of the best games ever made IMO.


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been spending a lot of my time with Mario Kart 64, but when she's asleep, I'll sneak out and fool around with Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## gabemstr (Feb 8, 2014)

Surprisingly, Call of Duty Ghosts on the Wii U and Pokemon X. And Flappy Bird omgosh so fun (...)

Favorite video game love....has to be Bravely Default.

*unrelated side note*
Go watch The LEGO Movie because it's AWESOME!!!


----------



## TheProyGuy (Feb 8, 2014)

i've completed skyward sword just recently, currently trying to catch them all in pokemon x.


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fez has been keeping me company lately, as has The Last Story. The Legend of Zelda series will always hold that special place in my heart though.


----------



## William Bernhard (Feb 8, 2014)

Super Paper Mario was keeping me busy since last week (alongside Pokemon Y (you know... threesomes are goood for you son)) And my favorite game ever is Super Mario RPG: The Legend of the Seven Stars, followed by Final Fantasy IX, Super Paper Mario and The Kingdom Hearts franchise... oh, and btw... my 3ds XL got as a gift Wario Land: Mario Land 3 & Mad Dog McCree just some days ago... and PokeBank...


----------



## d4mation (Feb 8, 2014)

Lately The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD has been keeping me company at night as I just got a Wii U this past week, but it will never take the special place in my heart where EarthBound is. <3


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 8, 2014)

At first I disliked Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z because of its sub-par graphics and simplistic gameplay but now whenever I boot up my PS3 I go straight to the demo and play it online because it's just so addictive and damn good, however, as much as I like it now it's still not worth the full price.

Plus there's other issues but overall it's a fun game.


----------



## Ashura32 (Feb 8, 2014)

Exploring La-Mulana!


----------



## YetoJesse (Feb 8, 2014)

Guild Wars 2. Bought it for my girlfriend and myself when it was her birthday. more than half a year ago, I think. Most of the time I just go online and do random stuff while I keep a look out whether or not she comes online.


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 8, 2014)

My current favorite is Starbound on Steam. I can't wait for it to be finished. <3


----------



## matpower (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, Pokemon Y, Hotel Dusk and Sonic 3 (Complete, a hack rom ) is what I am playing like a madman these days.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 8, 2014)

When I'm not playing Pokemon X I'm playing me some Double Dragon Neon.


----------



## Redhorse (Feb 8, 2014)

My current favorite is the same as my first true love; from the creators of Fire Emblem (1, Awakening, stones) my first and longest love is the very first Advance Wars, played on my GB Micro. I have many various handheld devices and I always end up with the first  and only true love, Advance Wars GBA. I do admit I have 2 mistress' on the side though, Fire Emblem and Golden Sun (all original carts.) But all are used on the GB Micro; Epic gaming on postage stamtp sized portability, is there anything better?


----------



## mrtofu (Feb 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## frogboy (Feb 8, 2014)

Pong, obviously.


----------



## hisagishi (Feb 8, 2014)

Having a threesome with skyrim and pokemon. Those giant piplups are SaF.


----------



## vidiopro (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been hooked to my 3DS lately. I'm happily married to The Legend of Zelda: *A Link Between Worlds.  *I've been also having an affair with Pokemon X (shh don't tell).


----------



## stab244 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pokemon and Kingdom Hearts. Yay bank is up!


----------



## NicEXE (Feb 8, 2014)

Playing The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Masterquest for completion's sake. Its not really hard, its just stupidly confusing.


----------



## Edward266 (Feb 8, 2014)

Playing Pokémon X and Pokémon Y along with a Little Zelda.


----------



## mocalacace (Feb 8, 2014)

Psychonauts


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 8, 2014)

Half life 2 duh.


----------



## VashTS (Feb 8, 2014)

ive been loving any and all retro gaming from my childhood lately. n64/psx/saturn/snes. mainly been playing nfl blitz for n64, she is my muse, my flame.


----------



## Surkow (Feb 8, 2014)

Aside of being occupied these last few years by Minecraft, I've been playing some older titles on my PS2. Mainly Okami, Odin Sphere and Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Just.in.Time (Feb 8, 2014)

Pokemon's pulled me back in recently.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 8, 2014)

Dissidia: Final Fantasy. I realized that I never did complete the story, so now I'm grueling through it.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Feb 8, 2014)

crazy taxi. I used to play it as a kid all the time, and just picked it up again and started playing it on my wiiu thanks to devolution


----------



## Wellington2k (Feb 8, 2014)

Banjo-Kazooie and I have been seeing a lot of each lately. I think I may ask her out soon.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Feb 8, 2014)

Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity

Although the Mystery Dungeon series is one of my favorite, this one can't hold up to Explorers of Darkness/Time.
Maybe it will get better after a while.


----------



## taken (Feb 8, 2014)

I go back to Zelda Ocarina of time 3D. But don not tell, Bravely Default I am affair with Zelda.


----------



## hankchill (Feb 8, 2014)

My current video game crush is Bioshock Infinite. Played through the main campaign, doing it again on 1999 mode, and got the seasons pass to play through the DLC. I am absolutely loving it!


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Feb 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## renzin (Feb 8, 2014)

i allwasys find myself playing Yu-Gi-Oh! games from time to time, from the Ds or the PSP too bad they aren't being localized anymore


----------



## bkifft (Feb 8, 2014)

The one and only game I could truly say I'm in love with is Dungeon Keeper 2. Played the heck out of it when it was newly released, am playing it again at the moment. Even though by now I can nearly play it blindfolded it still gives me pure bliss.


----------



## elmoemo (Feb 8, 2014)

at present its only cod ghosts on my 360, but when I hook up my snes again it ill be super mario world again without a doubt


----------



## FailName (Feb 8, 2014)

I recently finished Legend of Heroes - Trails in the Sky.
After finishing that pretty long game, I've just been mucking about with playing Chantelise or the fan translations of Dawn of Ys and Toradora Portable.


----------



## laurah4200 (Feb 9, 2014)

Lost in Blue. I'm not even half way and I want to get through it before I try Lost in Blue II, but it's hard to make progress. Currently searching for logs.


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2014)

I've dumped my X.... Pokemon. and now in my love with my new love Princess Peach Super Mario 3D Land.


----------



## placebooooo (Feb 9, 2014)

Kingdom hearts 2 for ps2! One of the ones I never get bored of playing. Fascinating game and plot!


----------



## w!! (Feb 9, 2014)

I've actually been playing some retro stuff on my old systems. Lately, Side Arms on TG-16.


----------



## Floating Seal (Feb 9, 2014)

Right now I'm falling in love again with Sonic 2 on Sonic Mega Collection. Speed running Chemical Plant Zone while I'm bopping my shoulders to its funky beat is an irreplaceable experience, and when I want to just explore and enjoy the scenery I take my time in the depths of Aquatic Ruin Zone. Although I occasionally always find I'm cursing it out whenever I try to grab the 4th Chaos Emerald and onward. Baby, I'd love you more if you could just take out the blind turns and too quick-moving bombs, they're just a pain in my rear end at this point.


----------



## geishroy (Feb 9, 2014)

omg


----------



## championskill (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been playing pokemon y, but that will never take place of my favorite game Phantom Dust. <3


----------



## xanth (Feb 9, 2014)

Currently? The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. Excellent follow-up to A Link to the Past, and having so much fun exploring an old map that's become totally new again.

Also, there's nothing particularly annoying about the bad guy or the mechanics, which can be a real issue in some Zelda games.


----------



## npbg6464 (Feb 9, 2014)

As for me, I've been playing LoZ: Skyward Sword lately.


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Feb 9, 2014)

Pokemon X lately. Trying to catch up on the Batman Arkham series, too. <3 <3


----------



## Mr.Kattykat (Feb 9, 2014)

Been playing a bit of Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy as of late - been quite fun, if a bit disconnected in terms of plot. Also been catching up on some good old (quite literally) Metal Gear Solid, by sticking a dinky little PS1 emulator on my phone. Fun times.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm back to The Last Of Us. I thought it was a brilliant game even that I hate Zombie games. Its done really well. And as the DLC is any day away I'm getting back into it for that. And to get a few more trophies.


----------



## DaDAM (Feb 9, 2014)

Hearthstone has been keeping me up baby. We can go on for hours and hours


----------



## Escape (Feb 9, 2014)

Just finished Muramasa not long ago. Fantastic game, will be downloading the DLC once I get back home


----------



## Vahnyyz (Feb 9, 2014)

The game that has, and always has had my heart is.... Legends of Legaia. This was the game that started it all for me when I was younger. Yea I had the nintendo and stuff when I was a little kid, but the game that really showed me how much I love games/gaming is Legends of Legaia.


----------



## gamerjr (Feb 9, 2014)

Pokemone X here i come!


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm polygamous, but my favorite wife for the moment is Bravely Default.


----------



## Daemauroa (Feb 9, 2014)

for me there is a difference between a game which I have close to my heart and a game which I love. The former is Final Fantasy Rings of Fate. yeah, but the story was in my humble oppinion heart-touching.
the latter is probably 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors. maybe this one fulfills the first role as well.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 9, 2014)

Most recently went on a binge with my ex, the whole Tony Hawk's Series. Currently playing through Underground, but jumping back and forth.


----------



## supervenice (Feb 9, 2014)

Lightning has returned(FFXIII-3), and she's keeping me busy this February


----------



## regnad (Feb 9, 2014)

Completely addicted to Animal Crossing New Leaf. You don't want to know how many hours I've put into it.


----------



## modgeezer (Feb 9, 2014)

Zelda Wind Waker HD


----------



## .:drk_drgn:. (Feb 9, 2014)

Pokemon Y right now, we've been going at it for 220 hours so far.


----------



## ladypoodle (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been playing Nightmare of Rebellion lately. My respect on Yukari (my avatar btw) and 'Akyuu' was increased.

Next is Tenjou no Tempest, a doujin game I have been semi-hyping back then and it's actually enjoyable. Stunlocking bosses during Amulet Break that is! The boss music is also love.

Last is Bullet Report. I decided to start all over for reasons and it's hard at first but eventually when you get the hang of the controls it's addicting.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 9, 2014)

Finishing my DS catalogue, finally playing The World Ends With You.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Feb 9, 2014)

Tales of Graces f and Dragon Ball Z Battle of Z! :3


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 9, 2014)

mmmmmyeeeaaaah. i like to kick the DS/PSP/GCW0 side-ways (if ya know what i mean).
when i feel that certain urge, i throw my big ol' gaming prowess into arcade overdrive and hit some serious sloppy shmup naughtiness.
whether it be slammin' through Dodonpachi, or maybe squeezin' in a 'lil Progear action if im feelin' deviant; you can bet it's CAVE oriented (if ya catch my drift).
/endunedos


----------



## peeboy (Feb 9, 2014)

I just started playing Dark Souls and FF xiii-2.  Looks like a lot of gaming in front of me...


----------



## popinadam (Feb 9, 2014)

Depends on the controller:

Touchscreen:               *Tiny Death Star (Android)*
Keyboard + Mouse:     *Elder Scrolls Online (BETA)*
Gamepad:                    *Marvel VS Capcom 2 (DC)*


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 9, 2014)

I wanted to fall in love, but alas, it was not to be. I got the Witcher II, and when I tried to boot it up, it was TOO HD for my computer to handle. My low spec computer from 2005 just couldn't make it past the starting CGI cutscene. All settings on absolute minimum just couldn't do it. So there it stays on my desktop, unable to be played forever.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 9, 2014)

Been playing with my beloved DayZ. Love helping out the new spawns.


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I do have many games I LOVE but I'm going for StarBound or Gmod! Its to hard to pick between them! I really want that $100 gift certificate so I could get gateway or something !


----------



## DarkWork0 (Feb 9, 2014)

And in goes my entry!


----------



## vsevolod (Feb 9, 2014)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf FTW


----------



## SushiKing (Feb 9, 2014)

_Rogue Galaxy, Been playing that recently. Never heard of it but awhile ago. So good!_


----------



## cdoty (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought a Moga Hero for my Windows Phone (and Android Phone and PC). Have a Moga Pocket, but it didn't support HID mode on Android/PC.

I absolutely love bluetooth or USB accessories for my computer and phone.

Would love to buy a DSTwo for my DSi system.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been playing with my backlit GBA and just started Mother 3.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Feb 9, 2014)

My current love is Bravely Default for the 3DS.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 9, 2014)

My heart currently belongs to my PS2 and the Suikoden franchise, with Suikoden III keeping me company for weeks to come.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I came across a copy of A Link Between Worlds but I never did ever get a chance to finish A Link to the Past when I was a kid. I'm currently snuggling up to A Link to the Past and hopefully MGS: Ground Zeroes in the future!


----------



## sixcats (Feb 9, 2014)

Monster Hunter 3U on 3ds.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2014)

Skullgirls (Steam)


----------



## Patxinco (Feb 9, 2014)

GTA Vice City for Android.

Damn, is soo awesome ^^

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Issac (Feb 9, 2014)

Right now I am in an abusive relationship... It's love, but a tough one. A brutal one. Batman Arkham Origins on Wii U... with dropped DLC support, Framerate drops (I mean, sometimes It goes down to 1 FPS for 20 seconds), difficulty spikes and a fighting system that feels so much sloppier than the previous entries in the series. But she has a firm grip on me


----------



## sudeki300 (Feb 9, 2014)

Currently snuggled up to bravely default and enjoy loosing myself in their world for many hours..................sudeki300


----------



## CompassNorth (Feb 9, 2014)

Been digging Etrian Oddysey Untold. 
It's amazing, Raquna is such a q t 3.14

Words cannot explain how much fun I'm having.


----------



## lukands (Feb 9, 2014)

Anything LEGO is always fun


----------



## Eity (Feb 9, 2014)

Currently playing Great Fairy Wars.


----------



## TomMannCenturia (Feb 9, 2014)

Love of my life would be Laser Squad, on the Spectrum. Its emulated all over the internet meaning my love can live on, even after my tape player has died.


----------



## frown (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been having fun with Blast Corps.
Time to get movin'!

I'm in love with the Snes though. 
(A Link to the Past, Chrono Trigger, Super Mario World, etc. 
Don't make me choose.)


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 9, 2014)

I've recently been playing through remember me on PS3 and for a game i got for free its decent 

And a lot of Fifa tournaments with my friends


----------



## Sanoblue (Feb 9, 2014)

my current vid game love is Guildwars 2 but.... i keep cheating on him with ds and here lately gameboy pocket and pokemon yellow..... im so ashamed hahaha


----------



## CIH137 (Feb 9, 2014)

Im playing a mix of pokemon gates to infinity, runescape, Elder scrolls online beta (for the weekend) and swords and potions 2. Kingdom hearts series has always been a favorite of mine, along with ratchet and clank series, and playstation one azure dreams.


----------



## Smiths (Feb 9, 2014)

A fifth of Jack + Shadow of Colossus = the voices go away.


----------



## Luis Felipe Gonzalez (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been playing Pokemon Y, and love it... but the game I love to the bones is Valkyrie Profile 2.. just can't get enough


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 9, 2014)

Since I got my SP last month I've been going through a lot of old GBC games, mostly Pokemon Pinball. Occasionally some Tetris DS on my 3DS as well.


----------



## zhdarkstar (Feb 9, 2014)

Every time I hear Athena Cykes say "Hold it!" I hold my 3DS a little closer.


----------



## BenRK (Feb 9, 2014)

It really could be anything. I could be playing Pokemon Y on my 3DS, GTA V on the ps3, Kerbal Space Program on the pc, or something on my tablet!


----------



## manobon (Feb 9, 2014)

My current company-keeper is OlliOlli... but only because I needed something a little emotionally-lighter than Thomas Was Alone.


----------



## Redneck hick (Feb 9, 2014)

been playing Call of Duty Black Op 2 : Zombies


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been playing OoT3D on my 3DS lately,  suprised by how much i forgot about this game from back when I first played through it on my N64.


----------



## OliverReed (Feb 9, 2014)

Got to be either BF4 or GTA 5!


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Feb 9, 2014)

Restarted Uncharted 1+2+3
Because there is going to be a Uncharted game for the PS4


----------



## anon3536 (Feb 9, 2014)

My current and immortal love will always be The Legend of Zelda, but i feel ashamed that i cant give it what it needs for this special day coming up ;(


----------



## Tom Noob (Feb 9, 2014)

Replaying Super Mario 3D World has been lots of fun! Have been discovering some GamePad hidden features I didn't notice the first time.

Oh, and Flappy Birds when I'm not at home. I can't find a meaning to that game, but still...


----------



## loco365 (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been playing Flappy Bird (High Score of 75!) and Pokemon X as of late, although I've also had a dash of GTA V in there as well.


----------



## ground (Feb 9, 2014)

ive been playing cave story on the 3DS lately


----------



## h4rm337 (Feb 9, 2014)

i recently restarted the Assassin's Creed games. I'm playing Assassin's Creed 2 now


----------



## Dseazy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have fallen head over heels for Don't Starve PS4 edition .


----------



## Qtis (Feb 9, 2014)

Borderlands 2. Co-op with a friend is just fantastic. Really waiting for the next gen BL3. Remove the lag from the PS360 generation and I'm good to go.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 9, 2014)

While I love the Kingdom Hearts series, I do love Borderlands 2 and my good friends Gaige and Tiny Tina.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Feb 9, 2014)

My all-time love is Earthbound (got the cartridge and the VC release on Wii U), but lately I've been playing some Mario Kart Wii customs with my wife..


----------



## AceyBwoi (Feb 9, 2014)

Cant seem to let go of Chrono Trigger currently on my second play through, ow the Nintendo DS version on my 3ds...
first play was on the old beloved PSONE with the same anime scenes.. just a little bit extra of awesomeness
and apart from Chrono Trigger Ive been playing some Resident Evil - Revelations too think Ive almost completed it


----------



## Jax (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm currently snuggling the crap out of Skyrim, with the marital aid of some beautiful mods and expansions.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm really into Splice by Cipher Prime.. Hoping for them tor release Auditorium Duet sometime soon


----------



## Phyl (Feb 9, 2014)

I intend on playing the Zelda games in chronological order - according to Hyrule Historia. I'm interested to see if I can make sense of the timeline.

Just completed Skyward Sword, and now I'm playing Minish Cap on my 3DS (Ambassador)


----------



## wafflestick (Feb 9, 2014)

Bravely Default is my current love


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Feb 9, 2014)

Sid Meier's Civilization Revolution. No matter how many times I play this game, it never gets old.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2014)

League of Legends, like it has been for the past 2 years


----------



## Kamille (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been on Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies and Grand Theft Auto 5.  I'm mostly using GTA5 to relieve stress in my life and educating myself on the "fictional law world" with Phoenix Wright.  Now when I get mad at people who cut me off, I yell out Objection! at them with my middle finger pointed square at them.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 9, 2014)

I swore I would never love it again, but Skyward Sword has weaseled back into my life. And I've gotten through half the game in only 40 hours. My GameCube has my love, but I'm going to play a few more games on the Wii before I go back to it.


----------



## belgari (Feb 9, 2014)

Dark Souls... that game make me angy... but i LOVE IT!!!


----------



## zachtheninja (Feb 9, 2014)

I missed out on skyrim when it first came out, so that's my game for the next few months.


----------



## Mr_Pichu (Feb 10, 2014)

Crazy Climber!


----------



## moerik (Feb 10, 2014)

Roblox game Apocalypse Rising, having a blast messing around with her faulty physics.


----------



## IanAlbarn (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm loving Shin Megami Tensei IV right now.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 10, 2014)

Lately I'm re-visiting Hitman Absolution for PS3. Good stress reliever.


----------



## wabut (Feb 10, 2014)

Hearthstone is my game of the moment.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Feb 10, 2014)

Resident Evil 4


----------



## clemull (Feb 10, 2014)

*The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords and Call of Duty Ghosts*


----------



## Chary (Feb 10, 2014)

Assassins Creed II and IV, along with some Minecraft on the side.


----------



## ipoopfool (Feb 10, 2014)

I've played the Phoenix Wright series and the Walking Dead series which I loved


----------



## ZeroLimits (Feb 10, 2014)

*League of Legends is my one and only (:*
*<3*


----------



## AdityaNese (Feb 10, 2014)

Fire Emblem Awakening-Trying to beat it in Lunatic mode (on endgame now)
Pokemon X-Cloning...
Pokemon Y-Must finish pokedex!!!

EDIT: I, sadly, can't buy Bravely Default so it is on my next to-do list.


----------



## Individual (Feb 10, 2014)

I've mostly been enjoying Battlefield 4 this past week.  Gonna continue playing Bravely Default soon.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Feb 10, 2014)

Been enjoying GTA: San Andreas lately. That train mission is infuriating!


----------



## HitBattousai (Feb 10, 2014)

My current love is Shin Megami Tensei: Soul Hackers for the 3DS with all the old school goodness that comes with it.


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Feb 10, 2014)

Playing Wii Sports Bowling with our 2 year old twins.


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Pokemon X, I beat the story a while ago but breeding stuff for me and my friends + pokebank has kept me busy.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 10, 2014)

I've currently been loving persona 4 and bravely default


----------



## Metrenix (Feb 10, 2014)

Minecraft and GTA5 for me :3 gonna be snuggled up with my remote on the 14th :C


----------



## Donald77581 (Feb 10, 2014)

loving that bravely default it is becoming a hard core addiction >.<


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Feb 10, 2014)

Pokemon Y and Final Fantasy IX


----------



## kenjixx (Feb 10, 2014)

My love for now is Toshintoshi Girls Gift... Dating all those sexy gurls in 3D


----------



## Archadae (Feb 10, 2014)

She will always be a mystery....
Skyrim..


----------



## naughty_cat (Feb 10, 2014)

My current video game love is Kirby Mass Attack, for NDS. Though this is just for the time being, most of the time my true video game love would be Chrono Trigger/Metal Gear Solid 1/Final Fantasy VI and IX (PS1 and SNES).

EDIT: And if I'd have to choose just one game, it would be Metal Gear Solid 1.


----------



## lithium210 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ive been on so many dates with the Castlevania series. I still play Super Castlevania IV and Symphony of the Night.


----------



## n0bi (Feb 10, 2014)

Just coming out of a relationship with Spec Ops: The Line, and am currently seeing Bioshock Infinite. I think she might be _the one_.


----------



## SanoKeo (Feb 10, 2014)

All the castlevania franchise, I always keep it close to me, specially Castlevania 3, It's always great to whip dracula to death with your pirate, wizard and vampire friends.
oh and Pokemon Y, no words there.


----------



## dysan (Feb 10, 2014)

been playing saints row 4 on my pc lately....lots of fun!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 10, 2014)

As of the past couple of days, TERA Rising has been something that I have amused myself with. I love my cute loli girl mystic that I can't play for shit.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been playing Blackguards for the last few days. Loving it so far.


----------



## el cut (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine: The legend of zelda Windwaker


----------



## RandomOddness (Feb 10, 2014)

For me it's Lylat Wars/Star Fox 64.


----------



## N-TG (Feb 10, 2014)

I have to say I'm playing Miles Edgeworth Investigations 2 with the patch I found here


----------



## anhminh (Feb 10, 2014)

My love at the first sight belong to RF series and RF4 is so far my dearest.
Hope Forte will finally say yes so my harem can be complete.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Feb 10, 2014)

Pokemon Fire Red here


----------



## JohanX (Feb 10, 2014)

Bravely Default on my 3DS


----------



## Prior22 (Feb 10, 2014)

Disgaea D2.  I love strategy games with a cartoonish twist to it.


----------



## webjedi (Feb 10, 2014)

Call of Duty: Ghost on the Xbox One.


----------



## anthony001 (Feb 10, 2014)

monster hunter 3U on 3DS


----------



## Loke (Feb 10, 2014)

I just finished new super mario ds 100% run. But my all time favorite and the reason I got my 3ds is rune factory =3 Still playing the ds version but also really addicting.


----------



## Domination (Feb 11, 2014)

DOTA 2.

Has been for a long time.


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Feb 11, 2014)

stealth inc: a clone in the dark


----------



## HylianLink (Feb 11, 2014)

In love with Luigi's Mansion on gamecube(at last playing it!), and pokémon X's training!


----------



## lelekokun (Feb 11, 2014)

i'm in love with Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, on 3DS and Wii U, awesome and addictive.


----------



## stefer (Feb 11, 2014)

Right now i've been working hard on inFamous 2 to finish it before second sons come out.  I've finished it and currently doing the evil karma on hard to get all the trophies, almost there!!!


----------



## weiff (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel like I have been using Project X Zone... because I just keep playing it until I can move on to Zelda.

So tawdry.


----------



## Undercover Flip (Feb 11, 2014)

Mine right now has been A Link Between Worlds.  Been slowly beating it and playing against other people's Shadow Link. ^^


----------



## relminator (Feb 11, 2014)

Been playing .Hack GU Vol 2 Reminisce on my PS2 lately.  My all time fav game is probably Salamander on the Nintendo Family Computer.


Nice to have internet again.  Typhoon Haiyan got us bad here.


----------



## relminator (Feb 11, 2014)

Stupid slow ISP.  Sorry.


----------



## Zamzummin (Feb 11, 2014)

Bravely Default!


----------



## thaddius (Feb 11, 2014)

I can't stop playing Spelunky on my Vita. Love that game.


----------



## unpaiktable (Feb 11, 2014)

Hoplite on Android is my new fling


----------



## Runehasa (Feb 11, 2014)

Persona 4 Golden

Hands down the most touching game I have ever played.  The characters in this game are so well developed and lovable that towards the end you really begin to feel like part on the "Investigation team".  Highly recommended


----------



## omarrrio (Feb 11, 2014)

Some Dragon Quest on DS


----------



## Prans (Feb 11, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid HD Collection: Metal Gear Solid 2 Sons of Liberty

As big of a fan of this fantastic series as I am, I have still to play MGS2 and MGS3. That collection was just what I needed and starting with MGS2, this baby has been keeping me company for better and for worst, till exams take us apart!


----------



## djavs (Feb 11, 2014)

ohhh id say professor layton does the trick, its gets me and mother half working together on the games :-) solving puzzels hi 5ing the works


----------



## lordrand11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Well Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on the Wii U and Brachydios (along with my wife) have been keeping me warm at night


----------



## Wekker (Feb 11, 2014)

new super mario 3d land for the 3ds and jump ultimate stars for the ds


----------



## PewnyPL (Feb 11, 2014)

For me it would be The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past on GBA and Assassin's Creed Liberation HD.


----------



## ninditsu (Feb 11, 2014)

MH4 3DS


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 11, 2014)

Last game I beat was _Dual Destinies. _Yerp, I don't play games that much. Good luck to everyone though.


----------



## jomaper (Feb 11, 2014)

Playing LoL since 2010 non-stop, longest time I've ever played a gaem.
On the other side, Super Smash Melee and Metroid Prime ♥


----------



## zb123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance for PC. Who knew chopping people into bits would be so fun?


----------



## plrxtrm (Feb 11, 2014)

I decided to revisit Albion in the remake of Fable.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 11, 2014)

Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations has been snuggling with me lately! ^///^


----------



## Seyiji (Feb 11, 2014)

My current love is Starbound at the moment. I've been all over the place these past few weeks though playing whatever pops up when I chat with friends on Teamspeak.


----------



## steveroo (Feb 11, 2014)

The last two weeks, I've been up late playing Tetris on the 360 with my arcade joystick. I play online sometimes and get my butt handed to me or I play solo trying to beat marathon.


----------



## jonthedit (Feb 11, 2014)

*In the Mobile Department*
Sadly I got sucked into the "Flappy Cage" craze.
Highest score was 199 - _Then I realized the game sucked and quit_


Spoiler: WARNING: HUGE IMAGE!!!!!









 




TwinRetro said:


> Hello love*birds*!​


Oh the irony... 

*In Real Video Games*
I've been replaying some of my old PSone classics. Some of the games are ridiculously hard and really show how 'modern gaming' has its downfalls.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## strai (Feb 11, 2014)

Fez and finishing ff7


----------



## LuckySteves (Feb 11, 2014)

I just finished up the new Pokemon and Legend of Zelda game.  It seems like I'm in a nostalgic mood, my current game choice is the "new" Kid Icarus game on 3DS.  I still haven't beaten it since I bought it when it first came out.


----------



## AngryRussianKid (Feb 11, 2014)

My current loves are Battlefield 4 and Ocarina of Time


----------



## KineticSonata (Feb 12, 2014)

Rpg maker 3: I am almost done adapting dragon warrior 1 in beautiful PS2 rendered 3-D


----------



## beatsell (Feb 12, 2014)

I started playing Path of Exile again lately. That, along with Pokemon Y (because of Bank) is pretty much all I've played this year.


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 12, 2014)

relminator said:


> ...Nice to have internet again.  Typhoon Haiyan got us bad here.



Appy-polly-logies for any thread digression, and the fact that i broke rule #2, but;
Yessss!!!! so nice to see you here Rel, you've been in my thoughts since the typhoon. i hope all is well as can be for you and your family.


----------



## AlanM16 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been having fun playing Monster Hunter 3 ultimate with some Pokemon X and at the same time playing league of legends with my friends.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 12, 2014)

I suppose I'll have to go with FF IX for now. I technically already beat it, but it was my companion for the first week of February. I'm not entirely done with it yet either.


----------



## neoxdonut (Feb 12, 2014)

Pokemon Y, I'm trying to catch every one of those new Pokemon.


----------



## iluvfuzz (Feb 12, 2014)

Starbound is my current game of choice though there's plenty of other games on the list. Its hard to choose sometimes.


----------



## Snooby (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been playing Persona 4 Golden. It's been very entertaining!


----------



## Jaems (Feb 12, 2014)

I like to cuddle up with Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island and remember being 8 years old again.


----------



## masterz87 (Feb 12, 2014)

Pokemon Conquest atm, damn addictive.


----------



## Theconejo (Feb 12, 2014)

I am loving Chrono Trigger(ds). I never played it growing up and its a shame I didn't, really stellar cast, setting, story, battle system. Modded Fallout: New Vegas is my mistress.


----------



## dustyruins (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been snugglin' up with my 3ds XL playing white 2, The current video game i lovvee is the legend of zelda ocarina of time.


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm trying to get all the achievements in risk of rain at the moment and I love it. One of them has you passing the first two levels without being hit...


----------



## ekko25 (Feb 12, 2014)

Pokemon X has been keeping me busy. I should be finishing the Pokedex in the next few days.


----------



## Critical_Impact (Feb 12, 2014)

Starbound, it is amazing, albiet in beta, it absolutely rocks. Feels like Terraria but in space


----------



## Seraph (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd have to say I'm deeply in love with Bravely Default lately.  Although, it is a love that I only get to see every once in a while and one that I will have to start over if I ever am able to play it on my own 3DS.


----------



## Gruntzer (Feb 12, 2014)

3DS
i have been playing Pokemon X
i really love the MMORPG RuneScape


----------



## evening (Feb 12, 2014)

I just bought myself a Vita for my Birthday and am on my 2nd play through of Persona 4: Golden. I need to max out ALL THE LINKS! Pretty Valentinely if you ask me


----------



## Zeliga (Feb 12, 2014)

My PS2, we have done so many things together like. watching a movie on it, playing games


----------



## grind_monkee23 (Feb 12, 2014)

Currently Pokemon Y, while I breed shinies. Otherwise, you can never go wrong with a bit of classic Sonic.


----------



## tozevleal (Feb 12, 2014)

My love game is Metroid Other M. I love it! It remembers the times with the Super Metroid... ohhhh old times...


----------



## kingcold9 (Feb 12, 2014)

My current video game love affair is with Marvel Heroes, cant go wrong with addictive arpg elements that involve comic book heroes


----------



## falconcrest (Feb 12, 2014)

Legaia 2: Duel Saga,I have a memory card full of beaten games saves for this game.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Feb 12, 2014)

Currently in love with playing Bravely Default.


----------



## diffikolt (Feb 12, 2014)

When I've found the time, I've been slowly progressing through Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. Thanks for the chance, gbatemp/eachmall!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2014)

Tombraider the definitive edition ps4 and bravely default


----------



## AACThaKid (Feb 12, 2014)

all i ask is for people to NOT pick on me about this due to my age........


My top Fav. games
1- Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 (Xbox 360 - Online Muti-Player) [Reason: i play with alot of my old friends, so i talk to them, plus i am a Campers{not coner camper}, i feel its so dang funny to hear so many people yelling at me, rage quiting, and saying they will hunt me down and blow my xbox up.... just because i camp lo, but anyways, i get alot of my anger, and rage out by playing this game. and i don't even taunt people on itl]

2- Hey, You Pikachu! (Nintendo 64) {Reason: well its 100% clear. i LOVE pikachu. hes so cute, he is my fav. Pokemon even in the new gen's, i love how you can talk to him, play with him, and do so much interactions with him within the game, it is a 1-of-a-kind game.... i play this game so much when it came out and i still play it at LEAST once a week, i even got my wifes little sister playing it(she is 6), the only game that comes close to this is PokePark}

3- Chrono Trigger (Super Nintendo) {Reason: for some reason i can just play this game over, and over again, i don't really know why i can't keep myself from playing it once every few weeks, i just love the style, they story, and the way i can level}



well thats my gaming love..... i hope yall liked my story


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 12, 2014)

Dark Souls. I could fap to play Dark Souls all day. My absolute favorite game, no doubt about it. I've put in about 160 hours or so into the legit Steam version, and the pirated version I put another 100 or so.

Of course, keyboard controls for that game were absolutely horrid so I originally started playing with a PS3 controller. Tried with a 360 controller, but the layout for the controls weren't all that great for it. Main attacks being the LB/RB and strong attacks being LT/RT just didn't feel all the great, whereas with the PS3 controller the LB/RB are in a nice place and they're easier to use. I did end up switching to a PS4 controller when my PS4 came in though, that thing is absolutely wonderful in terms of comfort (for me).

Can't wait for Dark Souls 2, pre-ordered the Collectors Edition for PS3...it needs to be March ._.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2014)

Must Be Pokemon X or Resident Evil Revelations (Wii U one) <3 <3


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 12, 2014)

Playing Valkyria Chronicles (All of them) like cray cray over the past few weeks.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 12, 2014)

I recently got myself a ps3 and have been playing the crap out of Borderlands 2. I've played it so much, that I dream about playing it, too!


----------



## superbra (Feb 12, 2014)

On NDS it is without doubt final fantasy 4. On playstation or psp: final fantasy 7.
Final fantasy 7 was the first rpg I ever played and I lost my heart to it. _*FF7 forever!!!  *_


----------



## corr0126 (Feb 12, 2014)

been playing love plus for the past 2 years nene is mine


----------



## uberpubert69 (Feb 12, 2014)

My video game love atm has to be Pokemon Y. Been transferring all my old Pokemon from my old games to it to fill up the rest of my Pokedex. I gotta catch em all! <3


----------



## nemu64 (Feb 12, 2014)

right now, I'd have to say The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening.


----------



## Trevdog22 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been reaaaallllll close to my Pikachu 3DSXL with Pokémon Y, but my secret lover is Kirby Air Ride.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 13, 2014)

The love of my gaming life is currently Save the Guy From The Burning Building 1.0.

It's a game so intricate and nuanced, it could only be realized in DS Gamemaker.


----------



## crazyfffan (Feb 13, 2014)

After accidentally updated my DSi which rendered my FC unusable, I took the correction to the next level: buying a 3DS and I've been playing Theatrythm Final Fantasy and Professor Layton: The Miracle Mask since then.
My favourite games are Final Fantasy, Professor Layton and Fire Emblem.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 13, 2014)

Spent the entirety of this past weekend playing Elder Scrolls Online, which was better then I'd expected. Currently playing Civilization V and I'm losing my mind because I get so caught up in it, and forget what time it is.


----------



## noob killer (Feb 13, 2014)

naruto ultimate ninja storm 3


----------



## rashef (Feb 13, 2014)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. There's just something about killing monsters and wearing their skin as armour that's exciting.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 13, 2014)

Currently playing Gauntlet on Nintendo DS plus making codes for them.


----------



## overdriver (Feb 13, 2014)

I am old so I play my gameboy color again with a classic Donkey Kong again  I love this timeless classic with all kind of puzzle & action.


----------



## Luhof (Feb 13, 2014)

Fell in love with Spelunky. This game won't let me unlock every achievements... Ragequits are legion, but I can't stop thinking about the feels you gave me, and end up hitting that "play" button a few minutes later. I like when you resist me, game. But you won't resist me that long. Or would you?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 13, 2014)

Soul Fjord, Mech Battle Arena and Asphalt 8 have been keeping my attention lately.


----------



## NaxoR93 (Feb 13, 2014)

Donkey Kong Country 2 for the SNES will always be my true love!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 13, 2014)

Puppeteer on PS3.


----------



## Acetonide (Feb 13, 2014)

I decided to go through the PSP library as much as possible, and I was feeling like a game with an older feel so I was playing a lot of Super Stardust Portable.. Mostly Arcade mode, trying to reach Beyond Suicidal if there's anything past that. ._.''

Besides that, I've been playing a bit of God Eater 2.

As for my favorite, I'm not sure I have one right now. Dx


----------



## koruwa (Feb 13, 2014)

currently going through Link Between Worlds, Bravely Default, and dabbling a bit in Etrian Odyssey IV. Will be putting a lot of hours once those Titanfall beta codes go out too


----------



## Seqa (Feb 14, 2014)

Lately, Harvest Moon 3D: A new beginning has kept me busy.


----------



## nervx (Feb 14, 2014)

spelunky is my current addiction. one day I will beat hell.


----------



## jinnpan (Feb 14, 2014)

Bust a Groove/Move 2 is the only one for me. I remember collecting cans for a few months back in 1999 to be able to purchase a PlayStation and Bust a Groove. She is still with me along with her sister and Japanese cousins.


----------



## Smouvy (Feb 14, 2014)

Surprisingly; Ace Attourney. The first one. I never got around to finishing it before this, but I'm so happy I pulled through. If you ever wonder how a good whodunit is done, seriously, get this game! I dislike reading, unless it's Ace Attourney! In fact, love it so much that I just got all of its sequels even though I'm not done with the first one yet.


----------



## scott1982 (Feb 14, 2014)

im currently re-playing Fallout new vagas, and this time doing the villan approach.


----------



## lafleche (Feb 14, 2014)

The only game to play on valentines day is NDS´s Valentines Day of course


----------



## tvoretz (Feb 14, 2014)

Pokemon Sapphire is my first, latest, and truest love. All too often, I'm led astray, but Sapphire always welcomes me back with open arms, and for that, I'm eternally grateful.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Feb 14, 2014)

Lately, it's most certainly Bayonetta. My girlfriend and I beat it for the first time last month, and we're experiencing what my girlfriend calls a "gaming hangover"... a difficulty enjoying any other game because the one you just finished was so damn good.


----------



## KevFan (Feb 14, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance is what I've been playing lately


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 14, 2014)

I fell like a whore because I have so many loves...My Ps<3 has had much of that love with Metro Last Light, Borderlands, Spelunky and Far Cry 3 but I have to admit I have been playing with me Wii a lot lately with Project M. To make matters worst I have also been flirting around with cougars called Final Fantasy 1 who try to make themselves look younger on my PSP. Also let me not even mention the hot Steam me and my PC generate on a daily......God why am I such a whore!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2014)

Flappy Bird. Yes, I admit it. I'm a filthy casual.


----------



## sandytf (Feb 15, 2014)

FFII PSP


----------



## .Chris (Feb 15, 2014)

Cool. I guess I'll enter then. Always finding myself playing any LoZ game.


----------



## MajinD (Feb 15, 2014)

Recently I've been playing Ultimate Marvel VS Capcom 3 again. Love that game to bits!


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm playing Minecraft again, Darksiders 1, BioShock 1, Thomas Was Alone and a bit of Pokémon Y.


----------



## Cryingmoose (Feb 15, 2014)

Dragon's Crown for the via...just so pretty...


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 16, 2014)

Right now, Bravely Default is holding my attention. I'm definitely gonna be playing it for a while.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 16, 2014)

Beta testing Wildstar. Loving it lots.


----------



## Quincy (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh my,

When I think of you, my palms get all sweaty.
When I see you jumping and running through Havanna, killing guards with your sword
Oh Edward Kenway, be my late valentine!

For the ones who did not catch that, my favorite game at this moment is Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag


----------



## MirkoD (Feb 16, 2014)

Currently i'm playing Lego City undercover. Close to 100%


----------



## oxenh (Feb 16, 2014)

diablo 3 have all my attention lately.


----------



## Arizato (Feb 16, 2014)

NieR is my obsession at the moment. The story, the music, the characters are all so well made even though it's incredibly depressing sometimes, yet there are really awesome moments. Can't wait for Drakengard 3 which expands the universe even more.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have recently played Metal Gear Rising and loved it to death, played near non stop till I finished it and nearly burned the screen into my monitor due to the flickering issue which I thought was a feature.
Chopping up everything to tiny bits till my computer lagged to death.... it was just so wonderful.

Beyond that binging on Minecraft and some mod packs again on a server (playing with custom models too) but between all that I've been going back to my old favorites.

Namely the 3D re-release of Super Hang-On trying to beat the game for once in my life.
Though playing that makes me move back to one of my all time favorites, a game that puts me in a good mood everytime and I simply can never put down.

Outrun 2019

Yes some might find that odd as its not a true Outrun game, it takes place in the future, the jet car is difficult to handle and most say the music is down right horrible. (I personally love the music, seriously that Yamaha chip could do some amazing unique stuff)
Overall I keep coming back to the game to try and out due my old track times as a kid.
No enemies to shoot or silly sub goals just the track some speed bumps in the shape of cars and a car with a jet engine on the back.
Oh and some jumps, a secret bridge, tons of jumps and apparently a hidden debug mode I never knew about. Which was left over from when the game moved from Sega CD production to Cartridge. Probably why the music can be a bit hard to listen since it was originally meant to be CDA tracks and was converted music from a real band.

I can never put the game down, it will always be one of my most favorites.
Right next to Kingdom Grandprix arcade game and other obscure fast paced games I love.

Oh also 3D Galaxy Force 2 port gets a play every week at the least. (Makes me wanna play more Night Striker too heh)

Ya I'm not good at playing one game at a time clearly but its been an enjoyable week or two gaming wise. :3

Edit: Also according to my steam profile sig I've been trying out a ton more games too but I'm just mentioning the good stuff I can't let go of lately.


----------



## Nyteshade714 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been playing through Borderlands 2 until Tales of Symphonia Chronicles comes out next week. Best. Remake. Ever.


----------



## Cavedude (Feb 17, 2014)

I recently purchased Bravely Default. It's kept me me interested due to the customization offered and the engaging story.


----------



## shango46 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am currently in love with Assassins Creed IV on my PS4. I have many hours in, but I am only 29% done the story because I keep going out and committing acts of piracy. I am a terror on the high seas, lol.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 17, 2014)

Age of Empires III.
Love is a rifle.


----------



## morvoran (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm usually not a "one game at a time" kind of guy, but Bravely Default has kept me from straying since I started playing it.  No other games for me until it is finished.


----------



## Scyther_Grovyle (Feb 17, 2014)

I really enjoyed the gbc versions of harry potter games. Great frgotten finalfantasy-like rpgs.


----------



## mrgodai (Feb 17, 2014)

been playing Dark Souls. Brushing up my skills for Dark Souls 2!


----------



## Hozu (Feb 18, 2014)

Pokémon X mainly, I guess.


----------



## Punkonjunk (Feb 18, 2014)

PC: Rust
PSP: megaman zero 4
DS: Dawn of sorrow


----------



## Arwen20 (Feb 18, 2014)

My most recent obsession has been with Forza 5.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Half-Life: Source on Steam. Reliving the good old days, with newer graphics... also I have a Toshiba Qosmio F755 laptop with glasses-free 3D. Looks incredible with Half-Life!


----------



## earthboundlover (Feb 18, 2014)

Super smash bros brawl without a doubt!


----------



## kp_centi (Feb 18, 2014)

The game that's been keeping me company lately is Harry Potter and the Sorcerer Stone for PS2
My current favourite video game love has to be TEAM FORTRESS 2


----------



## Kevin578 (Feb 18, 2014)

Right now I'm enjoying Heart of the Swarm along with Pokemon.


----------



## Xale (Feb 18, 2014)

My current love is the Metal Gear Solid series. I just recently got into it and I love it. Im on the third game right now, cant wait to play the fourth.


----------



## Jean Karlo (Feb 18, 2014)

Solatorobo, Valkyria chronicles, and BioShock 2 are the games I've been playing the most recently :x... Although sometimes i do grab fire emblem shadow dragon and Dementium once in a while... I'm trying to finish these games before starting others... You know, i gotta beat these pirate syndrome!!


----------



## Smash Br0 (Feb 19, 2014)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl *Minus*.

So much more fun than regular Brawl!

brawlminus.tk


----------



## JordanB500 (Feb 19, 2014)

ive went back and started playing Goldeneye for n64 but i also play minecraft xbox 360 edition waitin for tu14 to come out and i also play random games on my supercard dstwo  and i might decide to play ssbm on the gamecube or another zelda game but tbh my fav game atm is Skyrim on xbox and pc


----------



## jayjay123 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm going to get flack from card carrying men all over for this but I'm thoroughly enjoying *Animal Crossing New Leaf...* mostly because it gives me more time with my daughter. It's a well made series though - more of a giant tamagochi - but thoroughly relaxing after a long hard day at work... just before gym - to balance the testosterone haha


----------



## LiuAlan (Feb 20, 2014)

Imma enter, even though i can't use the prize yet lol


----------



## IMRAN_PETER (Feb 20, 2014)

Love the Super Mario Bros.(NDS) and currently playing Super Mario Bros. 2 in my beloved 3DSXL...


----------



## tropireno (Feb 20, 2014)

Still having good fun with Rune Factory 4.  Been loving it since it came out.


----------



## 2lazy2name (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been playing some Super Smash Bros. Melee lately. It's been my first and most favorite game of all time


----------



## HtheB (Feb 20, 2014)

Croc: Legend of the Gobbos

Somehow, I really enjoy this game... I wish this game would have a third release


----------



## Lancia (Feb 20, 2014)

The game that keep me compagny is Lightning Return FF13, FF14  a Second Realm and Skyrim Legendary Edition.


----------



## wyattz (Feb 20, 2014)

I love my new 3DS XL that only cost me $50 because I was willing to fix it myself, and Bravely Default.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Feb 20, 2014)

Does sudoku count as a game? If so, that. If not, nothing.


----------



## BLsquared (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, after watching "Turnabout: Storm", I have been trying the first Phoenix Wright game for DS. I also recently started playing Team Fortress 2, and I really like the spy.
Still trying to beat Mega Man II in under 45 minutes. Man, I need to get better at going through Quick Man's beam trap without the Flash Stopper.

Edit -
Moving on to Justice for all. Also, Metroid Fusion has been begging to be beaten again. Favorite Metroid game ever.


----------



## Isaac (Feb 21, 2014)

I love raffles! Almost as much as Dragon Age: Origins!


----------



## saxamo (Feb 21, 2014)

Huzzah, bananaba!


----------



## DarkWork0 (Feb 22, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time.
> 
> I never played it as a kid and the only zelda I ever played was twilight princess so I came in with low expectations due to the graphics not being as "real" as the twilight world. Boy was I wrong. This game alone makes me want to play every Zelda that has ever come out (Yes even Zelda II: The Adventure of Link which i here was shit). Makes me wonder on all the other good games i missed out as a kid...


 

My love is for the zelda franchise(have every one that has been released to the usa), but there are actually 3 Zelda games that are brown and corny in my book - the CDi ones.  I'm also loving Bravely Default and the Chibi Robo games.


----------



## akiyoruno (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been playing Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep Final Mix like crazy this whole month.  It's an addiction and a new love!  I started out with Ventus' story on Standard Mode, then gave Proud Mode a try with Terra & Aqua.  I have to say, no more Standard Mode for me!  I also figured I'd just beat each story once and watch the secret ending on YouTube, but I'm so addicted that I've just started Ventus over on Proud Mode!  Ugh, thought I was over it, but I'm not!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 23, 2014)

still playing gtav, it seems all I do is mess around and not doing actual missions, upgrading cars, and seeing how long I can evade getting killed with a 5 star wanted level


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2014)

Minecraft lately.
Needed something to get lost in and this just happened to come along, a FTB modpack Magic Farm 2. Extremely fun since it completely tosses all the casual crap out the window.


----------



## aea (Feb 23, 2014)

He he, I ´ve been playing lately The Legend of Zelda Four Swords Anniversary Edition in my DSi but I plan to return to play The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time Master Quest once I find a good micro sd to dump my gamecube disc of the game.


----------



## cracker (Feb 24, 2014)

I gotta go with a classic -- Super Mario World (hacks that work on real hardware).


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been playing alot of Pokemon Y, I'm currently having a Intimate relationship with The hidden bench in the Cyllage City gym, We like to get real close by the waterfall If you catch my Drift


----------



## Geren (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm in love with DKC Tropical Freeze. Loved the original trilogy, enjoyed Returns. But this is different: the music and the scenery is simply beautiful. I've always held Wise's music close to my heart, but this time my feeling are clearer. I don't even own the game, but the few times I've been able to play it...


----------



## Jojse (Feb 26, 2014)

I love Gran Turismo 6 (PS3), can´t get enough racing


----------



## neobunnycrisp (Feb 27, 2014)

Torchlight 2 the synergy mod has returned me my beloved necromancer him being replaced with that stereotyped witch doctor still is one of my major bones with diablo 3


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 27, 2014)

still Pokemon Y. Currently just breeding Pokemon (How's that for some love  ) for IV's and battling with friends.
Gran Tourismo 6 has been keeping me busy on the PS3 as of now too.


----------



## Oswarlan (Feb 27, 2014)

Bravely default. Demo didn't quite catch my eye, but it was pretty highly recommended by a few friends. Turns out it is a great game, even if I haven't gotten super far into it. Very much looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## sftc (Feb 27, 2014)

Ultra SF4 PC mod.


----------



## Mario Kart (Feb 27, 2014)

Been playing Bayonetta lately since I haven't ever beat it. I'm diggin it but it aint easy.


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Feb 28, 2014)

I shouldn't say its a controller, well.....its a keyboard for me and the game that my friends and I were playing so much would be Gmod!


----------



## hundshamer (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been playing a lot of The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds lately.


----------



## markallen1988 (Feb 28, 2014)

Pokemon Y and The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds.


----------



## Maq47 (Feb 28, 2014)

The one game I can't get enough of is Metroid Prime Trilogy for Wii. It seems that just when I have no better games to play (Like Pokemon X), that is the one I play. Even so, all of my focus has gone to helping translate Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Tag Force 6 for PSP lately.


----------



## GohanZ9 (Feb 28, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds


----------



## assassinz (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been playing Chibi-Robo! Photo Finder. Very interesting game.


----------



## Devin (Mar 1, 2014)

I've been playing the Final Fantasy XIV beta on the PS4.

Also favorite game of all time would be Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days.


----------



## nonameboy (Mar 1, 2014)

as my Avatar says, Mariooo. I'm currently playing Super Mario 3d World


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 3, 2014)

HokageNaruto You are the winner of this month's competition! PM me with your email address and I'll pass it along to eachmall!


----------



## Snooby (Mar 3, 2014)

TwinRetro said:


> HokageNaruto You are the winner of this month's competition! PM me with your email address and I'll pass it along to eachmall!


 
Awesome! Thank you rng gods!


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 3, 2014)

congrats !!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 3, 2014)

HokageNaruto said:


> Awesome! Thank you rng gods!


 

Congrats!


----------



## Qtis (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats to the winner and better luck to all the rest of us!


----------



## Maq47 (Mar 3, 2014)

HokageNaruto said:


> Awesome! Thank you rng gods!


Congratulations! Wish you all the best!


----------



## omarrrio (Mar 3, 2014)

HokageNaruto said:


> Awesome! Thank you rng gods!


 
Congrats buddy


----------



## sevenstitch (Mar 3, 2014)

Lucky! Congrats on the win sir!


----------



## FlareTheFox (Mar 3, 2014)

Congratulations, HokageNaruto! 
Your name just reminds me of the game I'm trying to pace myself with that I had as a Valentine's Day gift, Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3: Full Burst. I'm trying to pace myself with the story so that I don't rush myself through it. Haven't cried like that playing a game in a while!


----------



## Kishnabe (Mar 5, 2014)

Congratz HokageNaruto!


----------

